# Movie collectables



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys, not sure if we have an area for this or not, but here is a couple items Ive recently added to my collection of stuff, which soon will have some manditory movie posters. First, my jason mask, which was one of the cheap glow in th dark hockey masks you can pick up anywhere, I sprayed a base coat of beige paint the masked off the red hash marks and then hand painted the dirt and wore areas of the mask scraped off the red in a few places, (used a movie pic as reference) also drilled out the correct hole pattern of the mask. I am also adding the leather straps to hold it on your noggin.
Next up is a Michael Myers figure found in a Good Will store by my wife for 10 bucks!
And a pic of my "scary" halloween theater!! lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

The details and collectibles really add a lot to the ambience of a theater.


----------

